# Octagon Windows



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

otacon said:


> How are octagon window dimensions measured?I come up with 22-1/4" x 22-1/4" but don't understand how it works.In other words I'm trying to find out how much area it takes up on the wall, but don't understand how much it is with those measurements.Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
I'm not quite sure that I understand what you mean by those dimensions. 
Are those the dimensions of the wall space you have to work with? 
Are those dimensions the size of the window that you are looking to install? 
Are those dimensions the Rough Opening size of the window?


----------



## otacon (May 29, 2007)

22-1/4" x 22-1/4" is the dimensions of the rough opening, my bad. So I still don't understand how much area on a wall it will take up


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

otacon said:


> 22-1/4" x 22-1/4" is the dimensions of the rough opening, my bad. So I still don't understand how much area on a wall it will take up


To install an octagon window, you frame in a box. In this case, your box will be 22 1/4" x 22 1/4" square. Obviously that ''box'' should have a proper structural header installed at the top, with jacks and king studs to support it, unless otherwise specified in your installation instructions.
Then you place your window into the box, to get your marks for cutting out the four corner peices that you will be installing to turn the box into an octagon shape. Start off by taking a piece of the stock that you are using for the wall framing (2x4 or 2x6). Cut one side at a 45 degree. The piece should only have to be about 12" long. Now go back to your framed in box with you octagon window sitting perfectly centered in the square. Hold up the end of the lumber section and place the 45 degree section aligned to the top of the box. You are going to be cutting that piece down to place in the corner. Hold it up to get your mark at where you need to cut the other end at an alternate 45 degree angle. Once you get this figured out, use that piece as a template to cut your other three corner pieces. Remove the window and install (nail or screw) these into the corners. Test fit your window again. Make sure that you leave some room for play where these corners contact the window frame. Use shims to get a snug fit when you are ready to do your final install on the window.










See this link for more information (The pic. above is from the site):

http://www.fixhome.com/page/page/1862024.htm


----------

